# Bass Pro to buy out Cabelas??



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...ss-pro-shops-buyout-buzz/ar-BBmSE2A?li=AA4Zjn

-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope it doesn't happen. I'm not a fan of Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I am not a big fan of bass pro shop. I hope this does not happen. :?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that there is a place for Bass Pro along with Cabela's. And quite possibly if they do buy out Cabela's odds are that they will keep the Cabela's brand and stores as they are, but those are just my thoughts on the subject

The thing that made me mad was when Cabela's bought out Gander mountains mail order business around 20 years ago. I purchased more outdoor gear from Gander than Cabela's at the time. Gander had better pricing and merchandise than Cabela's had.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am just the opposite opinion. I do not like cabelas at all. Priced too high and I dont like their csr's. I have had nothing but great encounters with bass pro.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I am just the opposite opinion. I do not like cabelas at all. Priced too high and I dont like their csr's. I have had nothing but great encounters with bass pro.


I feel the same. I like cabelas dont get me wrong. Its a cool experience everytime I go because of all the taxidermy, aquariums, and I love that elk sandwich but prices are higher and customer service lags. Went to bass pro shops in CO and spent more money and got more because of the CS and prices. I shop primarily at sportsmans for my needs now since bass pro isnt currently in utah.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been in both several times (in AZ) and my feelings always were that Bass Pro Shops is the better fishing store (especially if you're targeting bass, imagine that), but Cabela's is a better all-around outdoor store. I also always felt that Cabela's prices were a little better. 

When it comes to guns, Cabela's had a MUCH better selection. The gun section at Bass Pro Shops was pitiful.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I really hope they remain seperate


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Wow...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...ss-pro-shops-buyout-buzz/ar-BBmSE2A?li=AA4Zjn
> 
> -DallanC


 BOOOOOO...................


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have no problem with either and it is just another way to consolidate the outdoor industry.
I will say it will be nice when the Cabelas opens in Farmington. What a pain in the rear to have to drive to southern Utah every time you want to visit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops builds a nice store. Just don't carry the stuff I buy. As was mentioned, not much for hunting. Fly Fishing/tying isn't even a thing in the stores I've been to. When I lived in AZ, it was much closer than driving to the far west side of Glendale to go to Cabelas. Cool store, but just not my kind of thing. I'd hope they'd keep both brands. Where there is certainly overlap among the brands, they also each have about 2/3 of stuff that one does better than the other.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Much ado about nothing at this point*

I'm not afraid to shop in either, but there are much better deals to be had at other outlets as well as on the Internet. It's very difficult to determine the actual worth of such an acquisition at this point. It certainly isn't a done deal just yet.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

We now have both in our area, and I go to both.
They need to stay separate. Monopoly is not a good thing.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the few experiences i've had at bass pro were all positive. Cabelas on the other hand is a mixed bag. some of the CS reps are awesome but most of those have been let go or moved on in recent years. the checkout experience is painful and longer than it needs to be. the gun counter was not worth approaching for years. in fact it took so long to see a rep that i often gave up. its better now but still not as simple as scheels. i always felt talked down to at cabelas when i was in the firearms section. 

competition is good, that's why it's nice that scheels and sportsman's are here too. you'll get better buys when retailers compete for your business. customer service improves too.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

APD said:


> the few experiences i've had at bass pro were all positive. Cabelas on the other hand is a mixed bag. some of the CS reps are awesome but most of those have been let go or moved on in recent years. the checkout experience is painful and longer than it needs to be. the gun counter was not worth approaching for years. in fact it took so long to see a rep that i often gave up. its better now but still not as simple as scheels. i always felt talked down to at cabelas when i was in the firearms section.
> 
> competition is good, that's why it's nice that scheels and sportsman's are here too. you'll get better buys when retailers compete for your business. customer service improves too.


Well said. My worst cabelas experience was being confused at the gun section. When I asked for help I was rudely pointed to the draw your paper number dispenser and I now feel like an idiot customer moment. That should never happen to a paying customer. I've had much more pleasant gun purchasing experiences at sportsmans and even walmart.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I've had nothing but positive from Cabelas! They took the time free of charge to get a plug issue on my old 16 gauge Savage fixed, and any returns I've had good results. I purchased my waders there last Oct. I was told they no longer have a lifetime warranty. Just my 2 cents.


Edit; The one thing they could do better is their checkout. After 50+ years in retail sales I've learned people don't want to stand in line for very long to spend their money.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We went to the Las Vegas store of Bass Pro and thought the prices were high. Gun counter help had two guys and several customers waiting in line for help. Prefer Sportsmans but Cabela's is fun to visit and looksee >>>>


----------

